# Lasita piano recital



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

Would anyone happen to know where I could find this CD? It's been out of stock everywhere I look - hopinh to find a copy somewhere. Any ideas?

http://www.naxosdirect.com/Valentina-Lisitsa-Piano-Recital/title/8572491/


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't know whether or not you already found out the answer to this but...

...this CD was never officially published, and it isn't available anywhere. Lisitsa and Naxos had some kind of a strife - apparently Naxos walked away from the contract and took the CD of the market before it even got released.

Luckily, Lisitsa has a contract with Decca nowadays, and one CD (the Royal Albert Hall concert, also on DVD) has come out. Next February we'll be treated with the complete recording of Rachmaninoff's piano concerti. =)


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

I think that's a re-issue of an older Audiphon disc, which was selling in the $200 range on Amazon at one point! It's quite an elusive recording!


----------

